# Piloot horloge



## berenbos (Dec 12, 2012)

Al enige tijd ben ik zoekende naar mijn eerste horloge. Veel keuzes maken het lastig, en zeker de enorm uiteenlopende bedragen die je kunt uitgeven aan een horloge..

Ik ben er nu wel grotendeels uit: ik denk dat ik begin met een 'pilot watch'. Enerzijds vind ik het simpelweg ontzettend mooi, anderzijds kan ik met mijn huidige budget de mooiste pilot horloges kopen (afgezien van de IWC mark xvii) terwijl ik met dat budget niet alle keuze heb als het gaat om een duiker (een seamaster pro 300m of een tudor black bay blue, wow!) Anders gezegd, wanneer ik een duikhorloge kon uitkiezen en geld speelde geen rol, dan kom ik uit bij horloges die ik nu niet kan betalen. Wanneer ik echter een pilot horloge kon uitkiezen en geld speelde geen rol, dan kom ik uit bij horloges die duur zijn, maar nog wel binnen mijn huidig budget vallen. Ik denk daarbij voor nu aan een Sinn 556i, Sinn 556A, Stowa flieger, Damasko da36 (af en toe kortingsacties daar, dan binnen budget) en eventueel een Alpina startimer 40mm. 

Ik hoop dat jullie mij met twee vragen kunnen helpen:
-mijn polsomtrek is maar 16,5 cm. Gaat een 40mm piloot lukken, of kan ik beter direct kiezen voor de Sinn die 38 of 38,5mm is?
-zie ik een duiker over het hoofd in deze prijsklasse? Een waarvan je niet later zal denken; nu wordt het tijd voor een seamaster of tudor black bay blue?

(timefactors speedbird 3 vind ik ook erg mooi maar valt voor mij af, ik kan leven met een 'merkloos' horloge maar niet voor ruim 700 euro. Dan heb ik veel liever een Sinn of Damasko. Om dezelfde reden valt voor mij Archimede ook af..dat merk doet me niks en duur zijn ze alsnog)


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

1. Polsomtrek zegt niet zoveel,... de vorm van je pols is veel bepalender!! Daarnaast is verschilt het optisch per horloge. Dan nog de vorm van de kast en met namede onderkant. Kortom gewoon lekker gaan passen. Is het betreffende model niet makkelijk vindbaar om te passen, neem dan een vergelijkbaar horloge.
2. Ja,... mist dan een hele hoop,.. te veel om op te noemen eigenlijk.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Wat Bidle zegt, gewoon passen.

Ook wat betreft duikers, met name in de Micro Brands zijn enorm veel leuke exemplaren in de $500 range te vinden. Kijk maar wat deze brands zoal maken

Kijk ook eens bij forumgenoot Chip: http://aevig.com/


----------



## MarcoUnkel (Sep 20, 2014)

Zoek een Seiko 5. Leuk beginners horloge


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Ik heb een 16 cm pols. Bij mij merk ik dat ik 39-42mm de ideale maat vind. Even ter voorbeeld een paar foto's:

Union Ancre, 28mm:










Seiko 5, 39mm:










Kemmner Einzieger, 42 mm:










Fossil, 44mm:










Ex fake, nu eigen brouwsel, 46mm










Het ligt geheel aan het design van een horloge, in mijn ogen met name de kast, lugs en dial, of een bepaalde maat kan of niet.


----------



## berenbos (Dec 12, 2012)

Dank voor de foto's! Daar kan ik wel wat mee. Mooie kat overigens  

@Marko Unkel
Ik koop het horloge voor een speciale gelegenheid, ik wil het liefst iets mooiers kopen zodat ik over een hele tijd nog met veel plezier draag. Die Seiko 5 zal lang meegaan, maar het mag van een wat hogere kwaliteit zijn. Bij Seiko zou ik dan eerder neigen naar een Sarb033 bijvoorbeeld. De Nomos club kwam ik ook nog tegen, ook een heel gaaf ding. Ik blijf dit forum even in de gaten houden


----------



## MisterHo (Apr 1, 2014)

Laco ben je vergeten en ze hebben ook "kleine Fliegers"









De Laco Osaka is maar 36mm en ook nog onder de 300euro!
https://shop.laco.de/en/Osaka.html


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Ik sluit me aan bij Bidle, de vorm van je pols is op zijn minst zo belangrijk. Mijn ideale maat ligt tussen de 38 en 42 mm qua diameter maar omdat mijn pols vrij plat is kom ik soms weg met een paar mm meer. Dat gezegd hebbende; persoonlijk vind ik dat een klassiek piloot horloge best wat oversized mag zijn, ze werden tenslotte vaak over de mouw gedragen..

Oh, en mijn favoriet merk heeft ook een bescheiden en betaalbaar model; FER2A003B0 FER2A003B ER2A003B | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

berenbos said:


> (timefactors speedbird 3 vind ik ook erg mooi maar valt voor mij af, ik kan leven met een 'merkloos' horloge maar niet voor ruim 700 euro. Dan heb ik veel liever een Sinn of Damasko. Om dezelfde reden valt voor mij Archimede ook af..dat merk doet me niks en duur zijn ze alsnog)


Ik deelde je mening, totdat ik vorig jaar een Sinn 356 wilde aanschaffen en naar Horloge Platform Nederland (in Den-Haag) ben geweest. Die Archimede heeft mij echt verrast qua afwerking. Sterker nog, ik vond de afwerking op sommige punten zelfs beter dan de Sinn.

De prijs vond ik gerechtvaardigd. Tevens heeft hij verschillende Sinn's op voorraad (vind ik persoonlijk toch altijd beter dan plaatjes). Ik was heilig overtuigd dat ik met de Sinn naar huis zou gaan, maar hij stond gewoon niet mooi om mijn pols dus helaas.....


----------



## U R a Bus (Nov 29, 2012)

Als de IWC mark xvii bovenaan je lijst staat, zou ik absoluut een Fortis B42 Flieger overwegen.

Ik heb ze zelf al naast elkaar aangehad en de Fortis steekt er echt bovenuit (en niet qua afmeting ).

gr.

Kris


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

Als alternatief kan je ook nog een Alpina overwegen, prachtige horloge serie


----------



## berenbos (Dec 12, 2012)

boeing767 said:


> Als alternatief kan je ook nog een Alpina overwegen, prachtige horloge serie


Ook erg mooi inderdaad. Al blijft het 'lastig' dat de Stowa 1 van de 5 originele makers is van het piloten horloge destijds, en dat zij nu regelmatig minder duur zijn dan concurrenten die dat stukje geschiedenis niet hebben. De Alpina vind ik namelijk echt erg mooi, maar waarom kost de Alpina meer dan een Stowa? Zou je verbaasd zijn geweest als de Alpina bijvoorbeeld juist goedkoper was geweest dan de Stowa? (en Sinn en Damasko)

Wat vind je overigens van de Muhle Terrasport ii?


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

berenbos said:


> Wat vind je overigens van de Muhle Terrasport ii?


Als merk ken ik 'm niet, de lichte dial ziet er wel geinig uit, zou bij mij een lichte voorkeur hebben. (Alleen heb ik de prijs gezien, blijf het flink vinden, zeker naast de Stowa)


----------

